# Will B13 struts or coilovers fit b12?



## madcow (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey am from st.lucia and am looking to lowered my b12 for an upcoming car show.i would like to know which will fit onto my b12.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I had all the info and comparisons between the B12 and B13 replacement struts. but after replacing my struts I deleted it, if I recall the B-13 struts are slightly different lengths than the B12 and I know the clip for the brake line on the front struts is on the opposite side.


----------



## madcow (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh ok..lookin forward to this event...I'll link Trinidad to see


----------

